

Show HN: Swipe 2.0 – new version of Markdown presentation tool - pimpl
https://www.swipe.to/

======
dantillberg
Sorry to just be offering high-level first-impression criticism, but I'm
having a tough time following the main visual/slides on
[https://www.swipe.to/](https://www.swipe.to/). I kept trying to read each
slide, or to figure out what the ordering was supposed to be, or to figure out
which slide was first, but they just keep changing really fast, and the
transitions from one slide to the next is often jarring / completely changing
the view.

Perhaps it might be easier to digest and understand if there was an indicator
to show where the slides started/ended, and/or longer pauses between each
slide? Or perhaps to have more obvious transitions between slides? Or maybe to
slim down what's depicted in the main slide deck there to demonstrate a
narrower slice of the product? (it seems like maybe you're trying to show a
little bit of everything there)

The slide deck lower down on the page is easier to follow, for example,
because I can follow what the user interactions are that are leading from each
slide to the next.

